# TECH: Downloadable ABA 2.0 heat shield template.



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Found this in my hard drive from years ago. Save yourself a couple bucks and make your own. :thumbup:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9...JlODktMGE2ZTliNmIyYTE3&hl=en&authkey=CJK8npoI


----------



## FourEyes (Jun 11, 2010)

Nvm. I couldn't see it because I was on my phone. Good template.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

applied for permission to see the template:beer:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Mike, not sure what's going on with the Google Documents page; the whole site/page comes up in error for me. 

If you can get into it, you need to sign up with a Google account to download it.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

